# Do Amano Shrimp add to Bioload



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Anything in your tank will add to the bioload. But my best guess is that any shrimp, including amanos, is a very very very small bioload.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's what I thought. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree that shrimp add virtually nothing to the bioload. In fact, I have seen some people claim that they are negative bioload creatures. The justification for that is that they eat more of the detritus than they produce and therefore reduce the overall bioload. I am not sure if I go that far, but I think their bioload is close to negligible. 

What parameters are you using to just that your bioload is too high?


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I used aqadvisor. Including all my snails too. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I think aqadvisor is a good starting point. For me, I don't take it as gospel though. In a heavily planted tank, the plants are using up a large amount of the nitrogen waste that the online software cannot take into consideration.

I feel like if I am consistent with large water changes, maintain healthy plants, and make sure the species of fish I keep are compatible with the size of the tank, I am much less concerned about my bioload recommendations from aqadvisor.

Ben


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's what I was hoping to hear. I have lots of plants and I could do more water changes but my parameters are all good 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I would not hesitate to add in amano shrimp in that case! I love mine


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I do too. I got 12 and I hope they are all OK. Not seeing many. I have 2 Bolivian rams but the shrimp I got were big 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

The first set of Amano shrimp I had jumped out over about a weeks time  In my current tank, I keep it covered so they do not decide to stroll around my living room and end up a cat snack. They definitely like to jump!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I noticed that when I was putting them in. About lost one to the kitchen sink drain 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

